# Need swim-up bar on St. Martin



## anne1125 (Jan 29, 2006)

Does anyone know if Royal Islander LaPlage has a swim up bar?  

My son graduates high school next year and we're taking him to St. Martin's, Bahamas or Aruba.

We need a 2 bedroom trade through II.  We've requested Oyster Bay, Royal Islander & Royal Palms.  I know Oyster Bay does not have a swim up bar.  I don't know about the others.

We've requested Aruba Surf Club because their new pool will be done by then and they have a swim up bar.  The problem is we've been to Aruba and would like to try a different island.

We've requested Harborside, but I won't hold my breath.

My son loved the Royal Caribbean in Cancun and Aruba's Ocean club because of the swim up bar (lunch in the pool with a frosty drink).

Can anyone advise me where I should the best resort to request for summer 2007?

Thanks alot.

Anne


----------



## TomR (Jan 29, 2006)

Anne:  The Royal Islander does not have a swim up bar.  It has a beautiful pool area and a bar/restaurant that overlooks the beach.  I am not certain but I think I saw a swim up bar at the Royal Palm when I went there to pick up a rental cell phone.


----------



## gmarine (Jan 29, 2006)

anne1125 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if Royal Islander LaPlage has a swim up bar?
> 
> My son graduates high school next year and we're taking him to St. Martin's, Bahamas or Aruba.
> 
> ...



Limiting your vacation choices to a resort with a swim up bar so your 17-18 year old can enjoy alcohol is an interesting concept. 

BTW, Atlantis does not have a swim up bar.


----------



## anne1125 (Jan 29, 2006)

It's more for lunch, than alcohol.  Something he enjoyed in Cancun and Aruba.

If we should get Harborside, no swim up bar is OK because he would love to go to Atlantis.

Anyone else have a suggestion?

Thanks,

Anne


----------



## Kathy (Jan 29, 2006)

*Royal Palm*

When I was last at the Royal Palm in SXM they did have a swim up bar but it was only for drinks, I believe. The food is close by the pool area though.


----------



## anne1125 (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Kathy.

Anyone know anything about the Paradise Island Beach Resort near Atlantis?

It seems to fit the bill, but I don't know if my husband might consider it a step down.

Thanks,

Anne


----------

